# Krieg Hallo World nicht zum laufen



## mock789 (5. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade das Buch Android 4 vom Galileo Verlag geholt. 

Dort sollte ich ein Projekt in Eclipse öffnen und dann unter res/values/strings.xml etwas ändern und dann noch etwas unter res/layout/activity_main.xml.

So weit so gut. Jetzt steht im Buch das nach dem speichern  sich gen/R.java automatisch angleichen soll.
In dieser Datei verändert sich aber garnichts.

 Und dann wird auch noch ständig ein Compiler-Fehler im Project-Explorer angezeigt, ungewohnterweise ist aber über keinem Unterverzeichnis ein rotes Kreuz sichtbar damit man weiss wo der Fehler genau ist ???:L


Weiss jemand vielleicht was Eclipse hier von mir will???


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Sep 2012)

Krieg?
Schonmal in den Error-View geschaut?

Sorry, magische Glaskugel ist in Reparatur, wenn sie wieder da ist (und endlich mal funktioniert) werde ich dir versuchen zu helfen.


----------



## nillehammer (5. Sep 2012)

> Und dann wird auch noch ständig ein Compiler-Fehler im Project-Explorer angezeigt, ungewohnterweise ist aber über keinem Unterverzeichnis ein rotes Kreuz sichtbar damit man weiss wo der Fehler genau ist


Unabhängig vom konkreten Problem. Eclipse verhält sich so, wenn etwas mit der Projekt-Konfiguration nicht stimmt (z.B. Eintrag eines Jars im Buildpath, das es nicht gibt). Wie von Tomate_Salat schon geschrieben, findest Du genaue Fehlerbeschreibungen im Error-Log-View oder im Problems-View. Zumindest das Problems-View ist bei meiner Java-Perspective ein Reiter unter dem View für den Source Code (der Bereich, wo auch die Console angezeigt wird). Falls nicht sichtbar, kannst Du die Views öffnen über Menü _Window -> Show View -> Error Log_ oder _Problems_.


----------

